# Is Cabela's



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Sold out of firearms?Every firearm I look up on their site says sold out.


----------



## justgettinstarted (Dec 31, 2016)

Probably not. Most places websites are not accurate now. They sell so fast they don't update website.

Sent from my LML211BL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I was into dundee and the shelves were looking mighty sparse but not empty.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was in Dundee yesterday and there were rifles on the shelves, maybe a quarter full. 

They had a cart of off brand 9mm ammo that was swarmed like a bee hive, limit of 5 boxes is what I heard. They had a rolling shelf of odd and ends rifle and pistol ammo, saw Winchester 6.5 creedmoor and 40 S&W. By the time we saw it it was a mess already and pretty picked over. 

My wife and I were just stopping by to kill time on a drive that we were running early for. I told her I would stay away from the gun counter if she stay away from the shoe section. We walked out with $200 in stuff, I got $15 in ice jigs, she found a sweatshirt and a bunch of cloths for our nieces and nephews, guess who picked up the tab.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Went down to Dundee today.Wasn't as bad as what most people would have you believe.Most of the amo was gone but there were plenty firearms.Not fully stocked by any means but there were enough.I even picked myself up a new cap and ball revolver that I have been wanting.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Cabelas in Chesterfield is a ghost town, nothing on the shelves ammo wise at all. Long guns sparse and not much in the display cases, looks like a LUVS Furniture going out of business sale. I opened that store and in less than 4 years.....well you know the rest of the story. Not all of this is Biden/Covid related.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I visited a fairly large, well known gun shop last week looking for a reloading item and they had 3 long guns on the shelf.

I had more pistols concealed on my person than they had in their display case.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s amazing what some think can be accomplished in 6 weeks vs what has happened in the previous 208 weeks previous to that where citizens feel the extreme need to arm themselves.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

454casull said:


> Cabelas in Chesterfield is a ghost town, nothing on the shelves ammo wise at all. Long guns sparse and not much in the display cases, looks like a LUVS Furniture going out of business sale. I opened that store and in less than 4 years.....well you know the rest of the story. Not all of this is Biden/Covid related.


I was in there in January and it reminded me of a store that was liquidating for bankruptcy. Gun counter had 0 handguns. Long guns were quite bare. No ammo on shelves. Fishing reels were gone. The display where you can normally play with every model would normally have close to a hundred reels including spinning and baitcasting. There might have been 10 models left


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

We had a pandemic of a relatively low lethality virus and race riots related to police killings. If you spent all of your time watching the news, you'd think that the world was coming to an end. 

Back in the real world, I don't know anyone who has had a serious case of covid 19 after a year of pandemic and no one is looting anywhere near me. I feel bad for those who haven't been so lucky. But at most I have made plans to kill and grow some of my food just in case our politicians push us into the next depression. Thankfully we elected a relatively moderate guy who is unlikely to do that or take our guns. 

Nonetheless, that hasn't stopped the perennial Democrat win gun run from building on the 10% real 90% media inspired crisis run we already had from last year. Not many guns are available. Not many bullets. Ammo even hunting ammo has dissapeared. And of course powder and primers have been gone since last year.

That's the reality we face and no there isn't one cause at least this time around. Or maybe there is one common cause surrounding all of this nonsense---no common sense.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s amazing what some think can be accomplished in 6 weeks vs what has happened in the previous 208 weeks previous to that where citizens feel the extreme need to arm themselves.


It's been pretty obvious to me over the course of the last dozen years or so who comprises the best gun and ammo sales people.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

What amazes me, is how people are continually surprised that stores are low on stock. It underlines how disconnected from reality so much of society is today. 

Everyone went home for most of the year and at the same time can’t understand why products that require someone putting their hands to work aren’t readily available.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

shaffe48b said:


> We had a pandemic of a relatively low lethality virus and race riots related to police killings. If you spent all of your time watching the news, you'd think that the world was coming to an end.
> 
> Back in the real world, I don't know anyone who has had a serious case of covid 19 after a year of pandemic and no one is looting anywhere near me. I feel bad for those who haven't been so lucky. But at most I have made plans to kill and grow some of my food just in case our politicians push us into the next depression. Thankfully we elected a relatively moderate guy who is unlikely to do that or take our guns.
> 
> ...


Agreed with your thoughts. In addition, I know that when I spoke with salesmen at Cabelas, they blamed the shortage on fishing stuff more on the layoffs worldwide due to COVID than anything else. I wonder if that's also true about guns and ammo. I know that auto manufacturing, even in American cars, relies heavily on parts and materials sourced from the global market. Are guns and ammo the same? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Is this any different than the toilet paper shortage from a year ago ? Panic buying of a 1 year supply or in this case a 5 year supply of ammo and buying guns that will never be used for hunting.

L & O


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is this any different than the toilet paper shortage from a year ago ? Panic buying of a 1 year supply or in this case a 5 year supply of ammo and buying guns that will never be used for hunting.
> 
> L & O


The toilet paper issue was related to two issues. Hoarding was cerainly part of it but also the switch to home use toilet paper vs commercial use toilet paper helped create that panic. 50% of the stuff produced in the country is sold commercially and was packaged as such. It takes time to swtich production lines and repackage inventories. 

The ammo shortage this time is a 3 part issue in my opinion. Shutdowns of workers and people staying home for a mutlitude of reasons is part of it. People hoarding in fear of shortages is part of it. People staying home and taking up the sport of shooting or doing more shooting in general because they have time is another piece of the puzzle.

Anyone trying to interject politics and policies into this thread are just people who like to argue politics in general.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

DirtySteve said:


> The toilet paper issue was related to two issues. Hoarding was cerainly part of it but also the switch to home use toilet paper vs commercial use toilet paper helped create that panic. 50% of the stuff produced in the country is sold commercially and was packaged as such. It takes time to swtich production lines and repackage inventories.
> 
> The ammo shortage this time is a 3 part issue in my opinion. Shutdowns of workers and people staying home for a mutlitude of reasons is part of it. People hoarding in fear of shortages is part of it. People staying home and taking up the sport of shooting or doing more shooting in general because they have time is another piece of the puzzle.
> 
> Anyone trying to interject politics and policies into this thread are just people who like to argue politics in general.


The decrease in supply is a secondary cause to an increase in demand. If a supply shock was primary, quantity sold would decrease. In fact, background checks at least have greatly increased. 

Politics are injected into the issue by reality. Every time a democrat is elected or any time there is a major shooting when a democrat holds office there is a major run on on firearms, ammo, and components. I've shown this with graphics for firearms background checks on this or another thread I can do it again as necessary.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

DirtySteve said:


> ..........
> Anyone trying to interject politics and policies into this thread are just people who like to argue politics in general.


You were the 1st to run down that rabbit hole. 
There have been other panic buying sprees on ammo and guns. After a time, the realization comes about that there was no reason for the panic and slowly the supply level returns to normal. That will happen this time too.

L & O


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

You can depend on the government taking care of you which they will or be prepared for life. Don't wait for a storm warning to rush out in it to get supplies.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> You were the 1st to run down that rabbit hole.
> There have been other panic buying sprees on ammo and guns. After a time, the realization comes about that there was no reason for the panic and slowly the supply level returns to normal. That will happen this time too.
> 
> L & O


No i definately wasnt the first and my comment about politics wasnt directed at you. Sorry if it came off that way. The inferences to politics were well before your post.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The timing of Remington going bankrupt sure did not help the supply chain with ammo, components and firearms manufacturing. That alone sure caused a vacuum.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

I was at Cabelas on Saturday and the gun library was closed down completely and all of the remaining used guns were used to fill the racks in the regualar gun section. 

Things I saw: 

1) Zero primers
2) zero powder
3) very few reloading dies
4) about 10% of the gun racks had a gun in them
5) very little ammo of any type
6) signs everywhere saying ammo and reloading supplies were limited to so many per customer.

lots of people lined up to buy guns



TD


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I live very close to chesterfield Cabela's. last year towards the end of summer I went their to get a dehydrator because my peppers where coming in and I also planted basil and some other spices. Guess I was oblivious when they opened the doors and a bunch of guys went running for the ammo. I kind of watched what happened as there was no ammo to be had. Some where complaining to the staff about the website saying they had ammo. It was definitely an interesting site.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I remember during the last ammo shortage a few years back people would line up 30 people deep on wed and sunday nights at walmart waiting to see what comes on the truck. They would bring the ammo out in a cart and let people select a box each until whatever came in was gone. Made me wonder if they are doing something like that now or if any ammo ay all is coming?


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Took a road trip and hit a few Cabelas/Bass Pro along the route. Sounds like Primer/Powder comes in once a month if they are lucky and goes instantly. 

Shells are wiped out. I've seen a few 28 gauge. Lots of 20 gauge blackcloud duck. Some spattering of slugs. And TSS turkey shot. 

Talking to the gun at the gun counter as I'm looking at a Browning 16 gauge. Looks at me and says "mister you've got more shot gun shells than all the Bass Pro's in the State of Alabama combined".


----------

